# Loose kitchen faucet



## veritas (Feb 1, 2013)

I recently installed a Moen kitchen faucet, following the instructions for a single hole sink (see image)








The faucet is designed to rotate, but it keeps coming loose. I have tightened the nut pictured here several times.









I thought perhaps installing a second nut under the first one might keep it from coming loose as the faucet rotates back and forth. Is there a better fix, or did I install it incorrectly?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Call Moen----Some times the rubber O-ring binds up, that is suppose to allow the thing to swizel---if it's stuck---that nut will come loose----


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey mike, what have you been swizzling?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I could be wrong, and I am all the time but I'm not seeing a pivot point on that style faucet. Sure it's not one for a single faucet?
Whats the model #?


----------



## veritas (Feb 1, 2013)

joecaption said:


> I could be wrong, and I am all the time but I'm not seeing a pivot point on that style faucet. Sure it's not one for a single faucet?
> Whats the model #?


It is a CA87010V.

The instructions included steps for both three-hole and single hole sinks, so it is designed for either setup. There's a black plastic ring at the base of the faucet (see first photo). When the nut in the 2nd photo is really tight, I believe the black ring stays in place. However, the nut never stays tight for long, and the ring starts rotating with the rest of the faucet fixture above the sink.

I think Mike is right, and the faucet is supposed to rotate freely on the black ring. There's too much resistance, so the nut below the sink starts loosening each time the faucet swivels clockwise.

I sent a note to Moen with my photos using their contact form--hopefully they have a good answer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How thick is what your attaching it to?
If you look on the right hand side in the directions that spacer can be used two differant ways to make up for a thiner deck.
http://www.moen.com/shared/docs/instruction-sheets/ins1954c.pdf


----------



## veritas (Feb 1, 2013)

joecaption said:


> How thick is what your attaching it to?
> If you look on the right hand side in the directions that spacer can be used two differant ways to make up for a thiner deck.
> http://www.moen.com/shared/docs/instruction-sheets/ins1954c.pdf


I used Option A for thinner sinks, since the sink is about 1/2 inch thick. Do you think I am just not tightening the nut enough? I thought I was getting it in there pretty good.

BTW, here's a close-up of the black ring I was talking about:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is that ring a plastic one that was on the base plate for a three hole sink, not just to oring right?


----------



## veritas (Feb 1, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Is that ring a plastic one that was on the base plate for a three hole sink, not just to oring right?


Ah, I think I know what the problem is. I did not install O-Ring "E", because it is not pictured in the single hole option:








You can see it here clearly, in the three hole option, so I thought it just applied in this case:








However, as I re-exmine step 1, it looks like you are supposed to install O-ring "E" for either option, which I mistakenly did NOT:








Do you think I have re-interpreted the instructions correctly this time?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's part of the problem----Give it a shot--but I think that faucet has a history of not swiveling well---I recall something----

Moen has a pretty good customer help line---if all else fails--call them.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That would make more since to use that oring.


----------



## joeplumber85 (Dec 29, 2012)

99% time the reason a faucet of that style comes loose is because the securing nut was not tightened enough. What tool did you use to secure it to your cabinet/sink?


----------



## veritas (Feb 1, 2013)

I used the included plastic tool with a screwdriver inserted:









I thought I got it on there pretty tight.


----------



## joeplumber85 (Dec 29, 2012)

Those plastic tools they supply are generally garbage, good for getting it snug but never tight. Typically you still need 1 or 2 good rotations with a basic wrench to make sure the faucet doesn't move.


----------

